# Fun Video from Honda



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

So tomorrow is April 1st 

Here's a video from Honda one day early:

https://youtu.be/B1qmmf6cYow


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

that's a great idea!


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

What's next, cleaning the snow off your Honda with a Honda snowblower?


----------



## BillE (Jan 23, 2017)

Love it Robert!


Bill


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> So tomorrow is April 1st
> 
> Here's a video from Honda one day early:


I want to see Hondas emit smells indicative of my emotions. 

Hold on.... My wife says that's not such a great idea.


----------



## kevinvo (May 10, 2017)

It's April fools, haha.


----------

